# Antler



## dale (Nov 12, 2009)

What finish if any do you use on an antler pen?
I know when it is sanded well it is smooth or really slick. 
I've used CA on several but was wondering what the thought of you pen guru's
Dale


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 12, 2009)

I made one or two with no finish at all.  The rest have had a CA finish.


----------



## C. Scott (Nov 12, 2009)

Dale,

My first few antler were finished with Hut PPP, but I switched to CA and haven't looked back.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 12, 2009)

I have made 4 or 5 and all were finished with CA.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used spray lacquer and acrilic with good results. The reason that I don't use CA glue is that I try to drill my blanks so that they have exsposed "bark" or outside antler showing on the finished pen. It will cause for some blowouts in the thin part of the antler.


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 for CA.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 12, 2009)

CA for me.


----------



## dale (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks all I have used CA on all the ones I've done before but after turning the ones on my lathe now I was wondering what you all do. 
So back to the shop. 
I've been getting several orders for antler pens. I'm lucky that our local locker plant keeps all thr antlers that the hunters don't want. And $.50 per antler isn't bad
Dale


----------



## Wood N Works (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used CA as well. You may also try wet sanding with 2000 grit sand paper. After you dry it off then use HUT Ultra Gloss acrylic polish. It does incredible wonders for Deer Antler.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2009)

CA for me, just enough to seal things up 3-4 coats of thin unless I get far into the marrow, then some med to fill .


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 17, 2009)

depends on the type of antler and if I hit the marrow or not....  I have several AXIS antler pens with no finish on them and they absolutely shine.  I use CA to fill and finish if I hit the middle....


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 19, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> depends on the type of antler and if I hit the marrow or not....  I have several AXIS antler pens with no finish on them and they absolutely shine.  I use CA to fill and finish if I hit the middle....



What is AXIS antler?  I mean, is that a type of deer, or what?  Just curious, as I have a fair amount of anlter, and I'm wondering what the classification's about.

Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.thewildliferanch.com/axisdeer.htm

this is where I buy it.  It is a deer, but has much more solid antler material (in my opinion/experience) than the whitetails or mule deer and it seems to sand/finish much nicer.  Of course, it costs a little more as well!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought from them as well. They sent me antler that was very old and very dry. It looked beautiful when finished. I don't know if they realized they did me a favor. 
I have made friends with allot of hunters and will trade one pen for three that I keep. That is about all you can get out of a rack.


----------



## davidlj (Nov 19, 2009)

I mounted six point Sika I shot on the Eastern Shore of MD 8 years ago. Due to going overseas in 2006 I put it a rental storage site and mice ate a small section of the nose. So I'll try using those antlers on my next anter pen.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 23, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> What is AXIS antler?  I mean, is that a type of deer, or what?  Just curious, as I have a fair amount of anlter, and I'm wondering what the classification's about.
> 
> Thanks



Axis deer are natives of India, but a lot of the game farms in TX breed them for the game farm hunters.... they have a pretty nice antler that sheds seasonally after the rut.... 

If I have solid white antler, I just polish with a plastic polish... if I run into marrow, I'll seal and finish with CA... then polish with plastic polish.


----------



## keithlong (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a lot of antler for pens, and i dont use anything on them, just polish em with 600 grit sdandpaper and let em go. I made a pocket pen out of a short piece and carry it all the time in my pocket and stills has a good shine to it.


----------

